# Iron and thread/hair algae.



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, I read somewhere that excess iron can cause the above kind of algae.  

My question is: Can anyone recommend an appropriate iron level?

My nitrite is 0, nitrate <20, co2 20, phosphate 1.5

Think I'm gonna buy an iron test kit. Using eco-complete, think maybe this contains a lot of iron.

Thanks


----------



## cyndayco (Aug 30, 2005)

I've never had that experience with iron. I dose my 37 gallon tank with 5mL of chelated iron (5%) every other day. Granted that it is densely planted with lots of red plants, but it has never had thread or hair algae. 

My nano tank, however, which gets little or no fertilizer, grows lots of hair and staghorn algae.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Paul Munro said:


> ...Think I'm gonna buy an iron test kit. Using eco-complete, think maybe this contains a lot of iron.
> 
> Thanks


I don't think Eco has iron in it. As far as iron kits go, I wouldn't bother.


----------

